

MariaDB with Galera Available on the IBM Power8 Platform - mathnode
https://mariadb.com/blog/mariadb-galera-available-ibm-power8-platform

======
jmnicolas
A benchmark would have been nice.

~~~
minthd
see:
[https://www-304.ibm.com/partnerworld/wps/servlet/download/Do...](https://www-304.ibm.com/partnerworld/wps/servlet/download/DownloadServlet?id=EZ$VjjUKGYkiPCA$cnt&attachmentName=ibm_power_systems_solution_for_mariadb.pdf&token=MTQzNTgzMjY3MzM1Nw==&locale=en_ALL_ZZ)

